

YouTube was down - tonyrice
http://www.youtube.com/?gl=GB&hl=en-GB

======
bbx
Someone posted this picture: <http://i.imgur.com/E6Fmo.png> [1]

Maybe YouTube is setting up a new design and that's why most of us keep
getting a 500 error.

[1] Source:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/youtube/comments/11p32s/not_sure_whe...](http://www.reddit.com/r/youtube/comments/11p32s/not_sure_where_to_go_but_why_does_my_youtube_look/)

~~~
tonyrice
I would expect their deployment strategy might be more planned out. It could
be the issue though.

------
xtat
Their api still works, and hence so does vid.io

Evidence that they're not using their own api for their dashboard!

------
mesm
back up :S

~~~
tonyrice
Now to wait for GitHub.

